# western digital my passport essential + vista = no drivers???



## frankie827 (May 22, 2008)

ok so i just got a my passport essential as a gift from my aunt lol
i plugged it in to my desktop and BAM "no drivers were found" etc.... 
there are no driver downloads on the western digital site so i have no idea what to do


btw it works on my laptop with xp

i really need help lol


----------



## ktr (May 22, 2008)

Try deleting C:\Windows\inf\infcache.1


----------



## KBD (May 22, 2008)

I own a WD My Book and all the drivers were included on the drive itself. Did you see if they are there?


----------



## frankie827 (May 23, 2008)

it wont even recognize the drive

but ill try transferring the drivers from my laptop with xp to my desktop with vista using my ipod


----------



## frankie827 (May 23, 2008)

actually big problem lol
i accidentally formatted the drive with my laptop because i though that might work

are things on the hard drive on the western digital site?


----------



## KBD (May 23, 2008)

Yes, they do have software for the passport:

http://support.wdc.com/download/index.asp?cxml=n&pid=41&swid=3

However, i'm not seeing any drivers there, i'm not sure what's going on. I would say may be contact WD tech support?


----------



## Alex24 (Dec 9, 2008)

I have WD320 GB My passport. It didnt work with VISTA 64 (USB sockets - front and hubs on my new Desktop) till I plugged to the back USBs (those coming from MB) - whuala . -disk was recognized in seconds // Hope this will help somebody . 

P.S. WD and MS support were useless. Spent 3 days on corresponcense ..


----------



## frankie827 (Dec 9, 2008)

Alex24 said:


> I have WD320 GB My passport. It didnt work with VISTA 64 (USB sockets - front and hubs on my new Desktop) till I plugged to the back USBs (those coming from MB) - whuala . -disk was recognized in seconds // Hope this will help somebody .
> 
> P.S. WD and MS support were useless. Spent 3 days on corresponcense ..



i installed sp1 and it was fine lol

and that was back when sp1 came out


----------

